# اجزاء المصطلح الطبي , اقسام المصطلحات الطبيه Medical Terminology, تفصيل وفهم المصطلح الطبي



## فلسفة مشاعر (19 أكتوبر 2011)

اجزاء المصطلح الطبي , اقسام المصطلحات الطبيه Medical Terminology, تفصيل وفهم المصطلح الطبي


بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الإنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آلة وصحبه أجمعين ،، 


اما بعد .. < خطبة جمعه ^-^ ،، 


الليوم راح نتلكم عن [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلحات [/URL]الطبية بشكلٍ عام ،، والمصطلحات الطبية تهم كل من يعمل في مجال الصحه ، من اطباء ، وممرضين ، ومهندسين ، وفنين ، جميعهم ، يستخدمون [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلحات [/URL]الطبية ، ويقرأونها ويسمعونها يومياً ،، 


المصطلح [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]الطبي [/URL]يتكون من خمسة أجزاء ،، وكل ومنها اربعة [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]اجزاء [/URL]اساسية ، لايمكنك تقليل اهمية أي منهم ،، 


اول جزء في المصطلح الطبي وهـو الروت​

1- Root ​

الروت وهو جذر [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلح [/URL][URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]الطبي [/URL]، وهو الكلمة الرئيسية في [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلح [/URL][URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]الطبي [/URL]، تقدر تقول هو الهيكل للمصطلح [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]الطبي [/URL]حيث انه يعطي الكلمة الرئيسية ، وسنتطرق له بالتفصيل في موضوعٍ آخر وسنطرح لكم العديد من الجذور الطبية ،، 


ثاني جزء في المصطلح الطبي وهو الـ، ​

2-Combining Vowel​

الكومبانينق فاول ، وهو حرف العلة وعادتاً يأتي حرف العلة بعد الجذر مباشرتاً. 
ويكون حرف الـ،o في أغلب الأحيان ، ويستخدم حرف العلة o في [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلح [/URL][URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]الطبي [/URL]لتسهيل نطق [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلح [/URL][URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]الطبي [/URL]وتسهيل ربط الروت بـ، suffix وسنتحدث عن السفكس بعد قليل ، لاكن مايهمنا الان هو الكومبانينق فاول، هو حرف علة يأتي بعد الروت ليسهل نطق [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلح [/URL]الطبي،



نأتي للجزء الثالث وهو السكفس suffix ​

3- Suffix​

السفكس ، وهو مايعرف بالاحقه ، هو حرف أو كلمة تأتي في نهاية [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلح [/URL][URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]الطبي [/URL]( بعد الروت وحرف العلة ) لتغير معنى [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلح [/URL][URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]الطبي [/URL]وتصف حاله معينه وتعطي [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلح [/URL][URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]الطبي [/URL]معنى جديد او توضيح وتعديل لمعني [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلح [/URL][URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]الطبي [/URL]وسنتحدث عنه تفصيلياً في دروسٍ آخرى بمشيئة ألله ، 



الجزء الرابع من المصطلح الطبي وهو البيرفكس (prefix)​4- Prefix​

البيرفكس ، هو كلمة او حروف تأتي في بداية [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلح [/URL][URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]الطبي [/URL]، ( تسبق الروت ) تعطي [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلح [/URL][URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]الطبي [/URL]وصفاً للحالة



الجزء الخامس من المصطلح الطبي وهو الكومبانينق فورم (Combining form)​



5- Combining form​



الكومبانيق فورم ، هو وصف لجزء من [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلح [/URL][URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]الطبي [/URL]، ولايغير اي شيء في كل شيء ^_* 


كما هو موضح أعلان ان [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلح [/URL][URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]الطبي [/URL]مقسم إلى 4 أقسام ، الروت , الكومبانينق فاول، والسفكس، والبيرفكس ، تمام ،، الكومبانينق فورم هـو
( Root + combaning vowel ) بأختصار ، بدال مانقسم الروت والكومبانينق فاول ، نجمعهم مع بعض ونسميهم كومبانينق فورم مجرد توحيد للتسمية لا أكثر ولا اقل ، وغالباً مايستخدم في تجزئت [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلح [/URL][URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]الطبي [/URL]وفهمته وللتقليل من [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]اجزاء [/URL][URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلح [/URL][URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]الطبي [/URL]لا اكثر ولا اقل ، صراحه حسيت بعجز بتوصيل المعلومه الاخيره لاكن اتمنى من الله اني وفقت بهذا الشرح.


الشرح كتب بقلمي وجهدي ^-^ وأشكر الأستاذ. عادل عبدالسميع على جهده الجبار لتوضيح ماهو [URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]المصطلح [/URL][URL="http://forum.med-ccm.com/showthread.php?t=16"]الطبي [/URL]للطلبة وتوصيله المعلومه لنا على اكمل وجه اسأل الله ان يوفقه لما يحب ويرضى وان يجعله في ميزان حسناتــه إن شاء اللــه ،،


لن أحلل ولن ابيح من يقوم بنقل الموضوع بدون ذكر المصدر ، والمقابل هو دعوه صادقه بظهر الغيب عسى ،​

اخوكم : حامد ألعنزي ،، ​

الموضوع الأصلي: اجزاء المصطلح الطبي , اقسام المصطلحات الطبيه Medical Terminology, تفصيل وفهم المصطلح الطبي || الكاتب: حامد العنزي || المصدر: منتدى الاجهزة الطبية، منتدى الاجهزه الطبيه
www.med-ccm.com​


----------



## ام موني (7 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاج المخدرات (19 يوليو 2012)

مشكور يا أخي على المعلومات
جعل الله لك هذا في ميزان حسناتك​


----------

